#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Pagophobie (Schluckangst) >

## Grace

Meine Schwester leidet seit 6 Jahren unter der Phagophobie. Flüssiges kann sie meist ohne Probleme runterschlucken wenn sie aber etwas Festet essen will, tauchen sehr unangenehme Gefühle, Schmerzen und Würgesymthome auf, die oft auch 2 Wochen andauern können. Ärztliche Untersuchungen haben bisher nichts ergeben. Das alles macht ihr das Essen zum Alptraum. Sie ist bereits in Psychotherapie und konnte eine Zeit lang besser essen. Leider ist es aber wieder schlimmer geworden (auch die Sympthome). Sie hat extrem abgenommen und da es so eine seltene Störung ist, weiss ach keiner wirklich Bescheid. Weiss jemand Rat, wie man das wieder wegkriegt oder wo man sich professionelle Hilfe holen kann? 
p.s. es ist nicht so, dass sie abnehmen will also sie ist nicht magersüchtig. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es traumatisch bedingt. 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  :Smiley:  
Sorry, es sollte Phagophobie heissen......

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Grace,
hat deine Schwester die Psychotherapie wieder abgebrochen, weil die Phobie wieder stärker wurde? Wenn ja, dann sollte sie sie dringend weitermachen. Kann schon sein, dass eine psychische Blockade dahintersteckt. Manchmal erschrickt man als kleines Kind vor einem kläffenden Hund und als Erwachsener kann man deshalb irgendwelche Symptome bekommen. Zum Lösen von Blockaden habe ich mit Kinsiologie und mit Bach-Blüten gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kinesiologische Sitzungen kosten leider ordentlich was, Bach-Blüten-Essenzen einzunehmen ist etwas sehr Unkompliziertes und nicht sehr teuer.

----------


## Grace

Hallo Nachtigall :-)
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Sie ist immer noch in Therapie, es ist nur sehr schwer da wirklich Fortschritte zu machen, da die Phagophobie sooo selten ist und auch schwer therapierbar. Was ist den Kinsiologie? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört?
Liebe Grüsse Grace

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Grace,
ich kopiere dir einen Link über *Kinesiologie* (da hatte ich gestern einen Tippfehler drin ,sorry) rein, das kannst du in Ruhe durchlesen. http://www.kinesiologen.de 
Ich kenne das von meiner Cousine, Heilpraktikerin und Kinesiologin. Man arbeitet über die Muskulatur und den Puls. Über die Reflexe kann man sehen, ob das Unterbewusstsein reagiert. Man geht vom heutigen Zeitpunkt Jahr für Jahr zurück, und auch wenn man nicht mehr weiß, wann irgendwas passiert ist, das Unterbewusstsein weiß es noch, und da es nie verarbeitet wurde, entstehen durch Blockaden irgendwann irgendwelche Symptome. Sei es das eigene Geburtserlebnis oder andere traumatischen Erlebnisse, das Unterbewusstsein weiß noch alles und reagiert. Durch bestimmte Übungen kann die Blockade gelöst werden. Man braucht keine Angst zu haben, dass zuviel hochgeholt wird, was nicht verarbeitet werden kann. Ich hatte da meinen damals 10-jährigen Sohn wegen psychsomatischer Beschwerden zur Behandlung und sie war erfolgreich. Das muss man aber selber bezahlen und ist nicht ganz billig. Es ist eine Alternativmethode, trotzdem seriös und ok. 
Ein Mädchen aus meiner angeheirateten Verwandtschaft hat auch seit ihrer Zeit als Baby diese Schluckangst. Kann aber nicht sagen, wie sie das behandelt haben, sie sind viele Jahre lang von einer Therapie zur anderen gelaufen. Jetzt ist sie jugendlich, und es ist besser, aber nie ganz gut geworden. Leider hab ich da zu wenig Kontakt. 
Lies dir einfach mal alles über das Thema durch, dann kannst du dir ein Bild machen.

----------


## sei

Hi,
war deine Schwester schon mal in psychiatrischer Behandlung? Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht wenn sie vorübergehend Medikamente nimmt, nur solange bis es wieder etwas besser geht. Hatte deine Schwester vielleicht einen Trigger und es geht ihr deshalb schlechter? Evtl. solltet ihr einen Versuch machen herauszufinden ob sie ein Trauma hat und um welches es sich handelt, darüber sollte sie mal intensiv mit ihrem Therapeuten reden.
L.G.

----------


## rattenfänger

hier gibt es einiges zu diesem thema. vlt. ist es nützlich. Schluckangst - Psychologie - med1

----------

